#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

.

       ,     .              ,  ,       "- ",    "-"    .         ,         .     ,    : " ,  !".              .     , ,    ,       ,      ,     ,     .     .

,      ,     .        " "       ,     .    ,     ,  -   ,     ,  ,  ,    .           ,   .     .

          .    ,     ,     .    , -      .         .

       ,     .             .

----------

!!!!!!

----------

,    ,    !

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

...  :Wink: 
   !

----------

???



> _  Goblin_Gaga_ 
> * .
> 
>        ,     . *


,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *
> ,    ?  *


 ,    :Big Grin:  ,    ,       ,      .

----------


## Ella

.       ...         ,       ...

----------

